# Molly - St John Ambulance Therapy Dog



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Molly's beautiful, great she's a Therapy Dog.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello Molly.. what a wonderful job you must do!!!! My Neeko is 6 as well, he's been a therapy dog for 5 years, and we love it!!! Hope you continue for many more years!!!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great. I can see the happiness she's bringing. I hope to do therapy work with Rukie someday but he's not ready yet.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello sweet Molly  Great work!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

That’s awesome! We had a meeting today at our our local St Johns ambulance for our Bentley! He’s not quite old enough yet but they are doing more testing in January! If I feel he’s isn’t ready in January, he will do the testing in April or May!


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Good luck with Bentley - he'll pass don't worry. Golden's make great Therapy Dogs


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Zoeys mom said:


> That’s awesome! We had a meeting today at our our local St Johns ambulance for our Bentley! He’s not quite old enough yet but they are doing more testing in January! If I feel he’s isn’t ready in January, he will do the testing in April or May!


Good luck with Bentley - he'll pass don't worry. Golden's make excellent Therapy Dogs :smile2:


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Molly thanks you


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Did you have Bentley evaluated yet?


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

How luck we are to have you Molly))


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

No we haven’t. I’m having a hard time getting him to walk without pulling on a flat collar. He is fine when he wears a choke chain or gentle lead but the requirement is a flat collar. We will keep working on it. I think he will be a great therapy dog. He’s so sweet and mellow.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

All good for you Neeko


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Neeko13 said:


> Hello Molly.. what a wonderful job you must do!!!! My Neeko is 6 as well, he's been a therapy dog for 5 years, and we love it!!! Hope you continue for many more years!!!!


Good for you Neeko - 5 years is great - keep it up


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Golden Retriever Molly and sister Yellow Lab Sophie; both Certified St John Ambulance Therapy Dogs


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello Molly and Sophie   . Beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Molly and Sophie are beautiful, great they are both certified.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Karen So awesome that Sophie is now certified and can join Molly in the wonderful work you do! Asia and I did that for awhile too when she was young. Unfortunately, they don't have the program in our area any more. I would love to do it with Kismet and I know he would be a wonderful therapy dog. Brenda sure makes great dogs


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Joanne - don't they have a St John Ambulance Office in Vernon? I know there's one in Kelowna.
Not sure how far away they are from you. You live in Vernon, right?
Oh, how nice Asia was a therapy dog before; she must have been perfect for that?
Yes, Kismet would be a great Therapy Dog as well. Brenda does breed amazing Goldens. 
When we got Molly at 8 weeks old till now her temperament hasn't changed. I had one other Golden before and she was mellow too; but Molly is twice if not more mellow than her. I just love her so much. It's great having the two of them so I can switch them between visits.
Good luck.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, yes it's great having 2 Certified Therapy Dogs - keeps me very busy!


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Molly's beautiful, her card is great!


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Molly's beautiful, her card is great!


Thanks - she's been a great dog since 8 weeks old. 
I don't have grandchildren so I brag about my dogs - lol. My other dog Sophie is also a Certified Therapy Dog as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fishergal said:


> Thanks - she's been a great dog since 8 weeks old.
> I don't have grandchildren so I brag about my dogs - lol. My other dog Sophie is also a Certified Therapy Dog as well.


That's great Sophie is a Therapy Dog too. 

I don't have any grandchildren either, my son so far only has a cat and a pup.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's great Sophie is a Therapy Dog too.
> 
> I don't have any grandchildren either, my son so far only has a cat and a pup.


I know this is a Golden Retrieve Forum, but didn't think you'd mind if I posted a couple pics of Sophie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Of course you can post pictures of Sophie, she's beautiful!


----------

